# WRRC Retriever HT: Entries Close tonight 5/13



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Just a final reminder that the Weber River Retriever Clubs Spring hunt test close tonight, May 13th for entries. Hurry and get your dogs entered! We have some great grounds in Corinne, Utah and some great judges to put on quality tests. See below for more details...

Weber River Retriever Club 
Serving Working Retrievers and Their Handlers Since 2002
AKC Licensed Hunt Test Event
All AKC Retriever Hunt Test eligible breeds welcome.

When: Saturday and Sunday, May 22nd & 23rd, 2010
Where: Stella's Duck Club - Corinne, Utah
Time: May 22nd: Junior, Senior, and Master - start at 8:30 AM
May 23rd: Junior, Senior, and finish Master - start at 8:30 AM 
Cost: $65 for Junior and Senior events, $70 for Master event
Signups: http://www.entryexpress.net - Entries will close on May 13th at 11:59 PM CST. 
Prizes: Rosettes for Passing Scores

The WRRC is pleased to announce that our AKC Licensed Hunt Test Event is open for entries. We are hosting a double Junior, double Senior, and single Master. Please sign up using EntryExpress. We are excited to inform everyone that we have new grounds for our licensed event. These new grounds are on Stella's Duck Club and are perfect for a hunt test. We hope to see you there. If you have any questions or concern, please contact the following:

Travis Skeen at 801-391-4024, [email protected]
Cleve Burr at 801-400-6830, [email protected]
Chance Groskreutz at 801-589-0412, [email protected]

Also, don't forget that the Wasatch Hunting retriever club is hosting their full double header over Memorial Weekend and their entries close on Wednesday, May 19th.


----------

